# Snowblower won't start after carburetor cleaning



## oremet

I'm getting my 29" 9.0 HP snowblower (model 536.887995) ready for the winter. I changed the oil and spark plug and it starts up fine, but it runs a little rough; surging constantly. I figured the carburetor probably needed cleaned so i took it off and cleaned it with some carb cleaner. I took the main jet out and cleaned the ports with a small wire. The gaskets look good and I put it back together (no parts left over!) but now i'm having trouble starting the engine. I used the prime button but it didn't sound like gas was going into the carburetor. i pushed the prime button several times and it sounded like some went in and the engine started for a second and quickly turned off. When i primed it a few times again it would start, but again only run for a second or two. Any idea what i could do to troubleshoot it?


----------



## laqua3030

Top off the tank?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## motorhead64

It was running before the carb work so you can assume it's a fuel supply problem. The needle valve may be stuck closed, not allowing fuel to enter the bowl. Or, it may have flooded. Remove the plug first, dry it, replace it and pull the engine over by hand a few times. Pull the plug and see if its wet. If it is dry try a shot of carb cleaner and see if you can get her going. The vacuum created by a running engine is sometimes enough to get fuel draw back. If no luck, then you will have to go back into the carb. Also, make sure you remembered to open the fuel shutoff valve after your repair. We've all made that mistake. MH


----------



## JamesReady

Yeah, sounds like you moved some dirt around but left it in there, or the float is stuck...


----------



## mmc005

I just cleaned my carb for the first time ever. Here's what I screwed up putting it back together. My engine is a Tecumseh 9hp on a Craftsman snow blower. I took it apart and cleaned what I thought was every thing that needed to be cleaned. However, I didn't know to really clean the bolt/jet that held the fuel bowl on, and when I put it back together I didn't locate the indent on the fuel bowl with the float profile. Also, I had to readjust the float level because it was not sitting level to the carb base.
After I took it apart and put it back on probably 3 times, I watched a few videos on it and realized my mistake, when I fixed it this last time, I made sure to fix everything that I screwed up. It worked great after that.


----------



## motorhead64

Nice job,oremet. When the season is over, put some fuel conditioner (sta-bil is one brand) in the tank, shut off the fuel valve, and run your engine til it quits. You'll be all set for next year. MH


----------



## bad69cat

drop the bowl off quick and see if it took on any fuel (be sure no gunk in it). then make sure the float and needle are operating smoothly...... gotta be pretty something pretty simple I would think. Did you remove any ground wire or something when you removed the carb cover/shroud? Check that the key is in and it's not grounded somehow


----------

